# Kukkiwon skip dan



## Jphtkd (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anybody have, or know where to get the application to process skip dan certificates?


----------



## d1jinx (Feb 11, 2010)

If you process online, through KKW website, its there.  If you go through USAT they have one too.

Usually its just you pay for both Dans, (the one skipped and the one applying for) and give Written justification.  Show good documentation of TKD training history and achievements.  It helps.  They decide.  Takes a little longer than normal too.


----------



## Miles (Feb 12, 2010)

Right-there is no separate application, it is the usual dan application form with additional documentation of continuous training.  I've done a 1st to 3rd skip and there was no additional time.  I've always had really good experience with Kukkiwon processing the applications, both those mailed and more recently, done online.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Feb 12, 2010)

just curious , what sorts of things would justify skipping a dan? There is no way my club would let someone skip a dan , Im not saying I personally have a problem with it , Im just curious.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

ralphmcpherson said:


> just curious , what sorts of things would justify skipping a dan? There is no way my club would let someone skip a dan , Im not saying I personally have a problem with it , Im just curious.


Just off the top of my head I would say that Blackbelts from another organization that have joined yours are pretty good candidates. We don't do it, but I can see it happening. Politics are politics.
Sean


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Feb 12, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Just off the top of my head I would say that Blackbelts from another organization that have joined yours are pretty good candidates. We don't do it, but I can see it happening. Politics are politics.
> Sean


we dont get a lot of black belts join our club from other clubs largely because our club wont honour their rank from elsewhere. If a black belt comes from another club to ours they must do 3 months at white belt and they can then grade in front of our GM and the highest he will promote them is to 4th gup and then they just continue on as normal from there. Not everyone agrees with it and it deters a lot of black belts from joining our club but it has been the way for nearly 40 years and they wont change it.


----------



## aftab (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of the Skip Dan process taking place in the UK?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2010)

ralphmcpherson said:


> we dont get a lot of black belts join our club from other clubs largely because our club wont honour their rank from elsewhere. If a black belt comes from another club to ours they must do 3 months at white belt and they can then grade in front of our GM and the highest he will promote them is to 4th gup and then they just continue on as normal from there. Not everyone agrees with it and it deters a lot of black belts from joining our club but it has been the way for nearly 40 years and they wont change it.


 

Is your club or school a KKW school if so theu would need to recognize the rank of BB....


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Feb 13, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Is your club or school a KKW school if so theu would need to recognize the rank of BB....


No , we are not a KKW school , that must be why our GM can choose not to honour their rank.


----------



## sungjado (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a skip-dan form for you to add to your Dan application here:
http://www.isamartialarts.net/KUKKIWON_skip_dan_app.doc 

You will also need a letter of recommendation from a 4th Dan or higher.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 20, 2010)

aftab said:


> Does anyone know of the Skip Dan process taking place in the UK?



Sorry to reawaken an old thread, but I am aware of it happening in the UK:

http://www.martialartsvohra.com/html/jump_dan_promotions.html


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 20, 2010)

Comminng from one of the most recent International Master's lincense tests and Kukkiwon text book there are several key points to skip Dan and even rank testing some good and some a little scary which I brought up during testing and they somewhat denied what they put in print but still it is there. 

General items
1 time in rank period 
2 ability and quality of test to requested rank
*3 Here is the scary part? Recomendation of higher rank to kukkiwon.*

*In writting it is stated you must have the recomendation of the regional or national GM unless your country or area does not have one and you are on your own? this is for all rank not just skip dan? *

*I stood up and asked. Some of us have been testing under the same GM for 30-40 years do you mean that thier recomendation is no longer valid and that we must now have approval of some one we do not know even worse do not approve of???*

*They back off and said verbaly no your GM is ok but it is still in print and may be a shade of things to come?*

Now I took a pole of masters there and most said they were not having any current problems but like me they were concerned as well.

Skip Dan:

Justifications: Financial, medical, death of GM or worse failure of your GM to report or pay KKW in the past, or other reasons for delayed testing.

Special recomendations based on the president of country or leader of your regional government because of your contribution to community and service.

I would like Terry to comment or others. I got the impression that for 8th Dan they wanted you to test directly at KKW in Korea? but I didn't see that in writting.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 20, 2010)

I forgot one other thing KKW did mention they were sensative to the issue of lower rank going around thier Masters or GM's in testing for skip Dan but also in the case of abuse by the Master or GM they would consider that.

I would caution anyone handing money to an organization saying they are granting skip dans? I have seen cases of 4th dans just after testing for 5th going to _________ to test for 7th and getting a certificate from _________ but never a KKW certification yet they charged them for it and is seems to be a big battle now?

Id like to hear somone step in on this also


----------



## aftab (Oct 20, 2010)

andyjeffries said:


> Sorry to reawaken an old thread, but I am aware of it happening in the UK:
> 
> http://www.martialartsvohra.com/html/jump_dan_promotions.html



Thanks for reawakening this old thread :karate:

...within the field of Taekwondo admin/politics every little bit of info is useful.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 21, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> I would caution anyone handing money to an organization saying they are granting skip dans?



I have no issue with skip dans, providing that the applicant has the time in grade for both Dans, knows the material and is of the required standard for their target Dan grade.  For me those are the only 3 criteria that matter when considering a skip dan.



Master Dan said:


> I have seen cases of 4th dans just after testing for 5th going to _________ to test for 7th



I found this gentleman yesterday.  To be honest, I don't know his circumstance, but he managed to go from 6th to 7th Dan within a year of passing his 6th Dan:

Master George R. Bleil
http://www.daytontkd.com/index.php/about/instructors/
5th Dan          8/30/97           Kukkiwon Certification # 5900381
6th Dan          July 2007       Kukkiwon Certification # 5900381
7th Dan          February 2008 (at the Special Testing conducted by
Kukkiwon in LasVegas) Kukkiwon Certification # 5900381

Cheers,


Andy


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 21, 2010)

Andy,

well, looking through his details, the argument can be made that is was deserved.  just glimpsing what you have posted does raise an eyebrow.  but the full documented history from the link you provided, shows that over 32 years of TKD experience and highly involved in the art, and its developement.  

Again, Just an opinion that could go either way.  The rules say one thing but there is always exceptions.  KKW must have reviewed the request and they obviously granted it.

Now I tried a Skip Dan and it was denied.  The reason for the skip was the failure of a prior instructor giving KKW certification when they said they did.  KKW said that it was not an acceptable reason.  They shortened the time though between Dans, but did not do the Skip.

So i guess in the end, justification is subject to review and interpretation.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 22, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> well, looking through his details, the argument can be made that is was deserved.  just glimpsing what you have posted does raise an eyebrow.  but the full documented history from the link you provided, shows that over 32 years of TKD experience and highly involved in the art, and its developement.



I absolutely agree and I'm sure there's reasons for it. However, I thought the rules still stood that you had to have time in grade appropriate between the dan you have and the dan you are skipping to (unless you've won World Championships, Olympics, etc).



d1jinx said:


> Again, Just an opinion that could go either way.  The rules say one thing but there is always exceptions.  KKW must have reviewed the request and they obviously granted it.



Absolutely.  At the end of they day, they are the seniors of Taekwondo so I'd assume they have their reasons.

Cheers,


Andy


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 22, 2010)

rules are written in Sand.... not stone!  :mst:

easier to re-write


----------

